# Troy Bilt 4 way wedge



## mellow (Nov 2, 2012)

Just got the beast in! I will install it this weekend and give it a whirl, got about 3 cords of wood perfectly sized for this thing that I have been waiting to split.

Got mine from Bob's Welding. (http://www.freewebs.com/logsplitter/)

This is going on my Troy Bilt 27 ton splitter.


----------



## swagler85 (Nov 2, 2012)

Let me know how you like it. Was curious about if it would be worth the cost


----------



## mellow (Nov 5, 2012)

I love it! I do not know how I split without a 4 way wedge before. I doubled, if not tripled my amount of split wood per hour with this thing. The only downsides was sometimes the ones on the bottom would get lodged in the wings and you had to yank them out.  You can't go all the way back and rely on the detent,  and you have to take the 4 way off when done so you can cycle the ram all the way back. The 27 ton didn't wince at the larger cuts I put on it, powered right though them.


----------



## mellow (Oct 2, 2013)

Just wanted to give an update,  ran a couple more cords this past weekend and the 4 way is still going strong on the troy bilt,  powers through everything I throw at it.  Getting the wedge on and off takes about 2 minutes,  I was able to find a bolt that fits just right so the detent can now be used.  The nice thing is I can use the 4way in vertical mode on larger pieces and cut down my splitting time,  I get pieces I use for kindling when I do it that way.


----------



## iskiatomic (Oct 2, 2013)

$200. seems a bit steep to me.

KC


----------



## mellow (Oct 2, 2013)

I thought it was steep to till I tried finding someone local to do it,  $300 was the going rate.


----------



## blk90s13 (Nov 13, 2013)

I ordered one 21 days ago and still not here.


----------



## mellow (Nov 14, 2013)

Yea,  it takes him a while to make it and get it shipped,  this is his busy time of year.


----------

